# battlefield 2 hd television



## Terry Seyforth (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi my son has got a new HD television, I tried to load battlefield 2, it worked fine before on a crt monitor, but i think the resolution was set high, the problem i think i have is that although the hd has a high resolution, i dont think it is as high as the game was set, I have tried to change the resolution via the game, but cant find any way of doing this, may have missed something though, the problem is i cant load the game to change the resolution, with out reinstalling the game, which means all the patches again.
Any ideas would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm assuming that when you try and launch the game the monitor is giving you an 'Out of range' or 'No signal' message or just going blank.
In that case:

To force a resolution that's not listed in the video options, right-click the BF2 shortcut icon and add +szx 1280 +szy 1024 to the end of the Target command. If you have a widescreen monitor, make sure you change +fullscreen to +widescreen.
(You should set the resoloution to whatever is native for your monitor, i just used 1280x1024 as an example.)

Or you can plug your old CRT in for a moment and then set the resoloution down, then plug the HD TV back in again.


----------



## Terry Seyforth (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi thanks for replying, whats the target command ?


----------



## Terry Seyforth (Dec 7, 2004)

Is that via properties?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Yep, right-click on the shortcut, click 'Properties'.
Under the 'Shortcut' tab will be the 'Target' line, just add those commands at the end.


----------



## Terry Seyforth (Dec 7, 2004)

Ok I will try thanks......


----------



## Terry Seyforth (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi I have tried this with no luck, so I thought I would uninstall the game and reinstall, this way you get to choose your settings, but still no good, The disk loads and you get the initial BF2 screen prior to loading, which you always get, then it usually flicks off and then the screen loads the main game, but when it tries to load the main screen it just stays on the desk top, I just dont understand this as it worked with the crt screen.
Any thoughts ?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

when you hook up the computer to the TV, does everything BUT the game work ? it might be that you need to adjust ur desktop resolution settings !


----------



## Terry Seyforth (Dec 7, 2004)

Yes everything else works, although the HD television has a irregular resolusion setting, not the norm, I tried to load the game with a lower setting than the TV so it should accept, maybe because the resolution isnt the exact same as the game maybe it doesnt recognise ? resolution 1366 x 768 hd TV. Just dont know


----------



## Terry Seyforth (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi I tried Fear the pc game and that runs fine, BF2 has always had bugs, i play it on my own computer and still have probs. Dont know what this prob is though, tried widescreen and force resolution but just flicks back to desktop, not info or anything.


----------

